# Separate mated pair



## CKuschel (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a female cockatiel (that I thought was a male), and got a second 'teil (male) to keep him (her) company. They bonded, and have successfully raised beautiful chicks (not my intention). I want no more eggs. When the birds are separated, the male very obnoxious and noisy (he wants to mate with the female). If I give him to a friend, will he be happy as a bachelor; or, if I give him to someone with a female cockatiel, will he bond with the new female? The female is happy to be single. Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

well just seperate the male and female in 2 different cages and dont let them see each other he will stop screaming sonner or later


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If they can hear each other they will continue to do flock calls. You can keep them together and apply long night treatments and do not give them any sort of nest box.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

What I do is once my pair is done raising babies for a while I change there cages around and remove the nestbox. I change the location of the cage. Then I cover the cage for about 13 to 14 hours at night. The change makes them feel less comfortable and less likely to breed. There is no reason to seperate them. They will not stop calling to each other.


----------

